# What could cause amplified turn-on pop



## r0llinlacs (Oct 8, 2015)

It's my friend's amp, it's a PPI PC21400, the chrome version, and it has a mean turn-on pop. It has been confirmed to be the amp because it has been tested in multiple vehicles and on the test bench, (the test bench power supply won't even run the amp because it turns off the second you flip the switch, I'm assuming due to over-current protection).

The turn-on pop is *LOUD*, the sub looks like it nearly reaches X-max during turn on, so I believe it's being amplified. The amp works fine otherwise and it being an old PPI, definitely worth saving but nobody in the area is willing to work on it, and we don't even know where to start. Nothing looks burnt and there's no corrosion on the board. We've both been doing 12v for a long time, him 15 years, me 9 years, so we're capable of testing and solder work and since nobody is willing to work on it, we want to do it ourselves, but we're stumped. 

The amp has been sitting for 6+ years and we'd love to see it back in action! Any information leading to a fix would be greatly appreciated!


----------

